# Catfish Rod



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

My son wants to get serious about cat fishing. I'm going to buy him a couple new rods. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

there's lots of good options out there, but my favorite combo is my tangling with catfish rods paired with abu 6500 catfish pro rockets. i've got regular rockets too but the catfish pro's have all the options from abu and are actually priced pretty well. they're available at catfish connection. The rods are only available from the tangling with catfish website. the extreme series is the ones I prefer. They were only available in blue in the past but I believe red is an option now, the red one for channel cats is a lil flimsy at the tip. I recommend the extremes. They were designed for using circle hooks to help them set smoothly and boy they work good. The fish in the pics in the flathead biting in river post were all caught on them combos. I have 7 of the extreme series and have gifted several young fishermen with some. I have bigger higher dollar combos and these are my go to combos. If you happen to purchase him an abu reel i'd purchase him an abu reel cover (catfishconnection)to protect the reel while travelling and in storage, It will keep it looking new for a long time. mine look like new and the oldest one is going on 3 years at least. hauling them around is hard on the finish. I even use rod sleeves to keep the rods like new and always unhook the sinker and hooks to keep them from chipping the rods finish. good luck on your search.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Ditto!! You can't beat Extreme rods from TWC!


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

The bare minimum IMO is a 7ft med/heavy rod. It can handle river duty and with a quick change of tackle be right at home in a lake or pond. My personal preference is a minimum 8ft med/heavy with a solid baitcaster built with metal gears. For the Ohio my 9ft American Spirits outfitted with Shakespeare Tidewater 30s. Tidewaters are a gen2 and a gen3 ( highly recommend you avoid the gen3s as Shakespeare changed the gears on them to be more friendly to drift fishing. )Both are spooled with 65lb Berkeley fireline tracer braid.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

TWC rod and Penn reels. I am not a fan of Abu. Weak gears IMO. I fish Penn 320 gt2's and they are bullet proof. Don't cast as well as an abu but I fish from a boat and don't need 100 yard cast.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

How old is your son?


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> How old is your son?


18, just graduated high school


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

TWC is a bit pricey.... people forgot to mention that... is your son just starting to fish for catfish? Does he know how to use a baitcaster?.. There are plenty of better options out there for a beginner catfisherman... ones that wont break your walet.


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

I ordered one from Whisker Seaker. I have plenty of Abu Garcia reels-although 5600 C3's. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Not sure if catfish connection Still has the big cat rods I've used them for years and there great,,also the Berkley ecat and the quantum blu with the new quantum iron reels.. lots of 50 and 60 pound blue cats on all these


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

montagc said:


> Can't go wrong with an Abu 6500 and an ugly stick.



lol,,, What montagc said! x2 
I'm really cheap,,, (35yo uglystx & zebco's!) But my catfish combo's are also my 'salt' surf casting setups.
lmbo, AND a level wind would/ will drive me crazy! I would never place a level wind in a newbie's hand.
Start with a Ugly stick & spinning reel,,, he can 'better-up' later.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Avenger-50-Baitfeeder-Reel/15841176

If the sharks can't tear 'em up,,,, a measly-'ol cat wouldn't touch 'em.


----------

